
Intel will soon bake anti-malware defenses directly into its CPUs - rbanffy
https://arstechnica.com/information-technology/2020/06/intel-will-soon-bake-anti-malware-defenses-directly-into-its-cpus/
======
informatimago
Somebody needs to read GEB...

~~~
salawat
Invalid Expansion. Token 'GEB' undefined.

